# automat



## hvboede (8. Feb 2012)

Ich bin mir unsicher ob der Graph den ich für diese Übungsaufgabe (Aufgabe + Graph siehe Anhang) gemalt habe stimmt


----------



## SlaterB (8. Feb 2012)

leider ist dein Bild/ Automat undeutlich, ich wüßte z.B. gerne was die Linie von Zustand 2 nach 3 bedeutet,
'aus' anscheinend, ist dann 3 wieder ein leerer, nicht gespannter Automat? das sollte dann doch wieder genau Zustand 0 sein,
wie kann von dir überhaupt irgendeine Aktion zum Fehler führen? der Beschriftnung nach 'fü', also füllen, was spricht von Zustand 3 aus gegen füllen?

komisch ist auch Zustand 5 oder der Sprung von 2 aus dorthin, 
ah ok, das ist von 0 aus einmal gefüllt aber nicht gespannt, von 5 geht es zu 2, Richtungspfeile wären ganz gut..,
wieso geht es von 5 beim zweiten Füllen schon wieder auf Fehler? verstehe ich nicht

mehr Punkte anzusprechen lohnt kaum wenn schon diese Grundkonstruktion mindestens für mich unklar, falls nicht gar falsch ist 

dass es 6 Zustände gibt + Fehler sehe ich aber auch so,
ordne die doch bitte zunächst sauber in einem Gitter an, 
3x nicht gespannt (ng), mit Inhalt 0, 1 oder 2
sowie 3x gespannt (g), mit Inhalt 0, 1 oder 2

dann male gerichtete Pfeile, von wo man mit welcher Aktion wo hin kommt,
bei sauberer Anordnung sollte es dann auch bei den Pfeilen etwas Ordnung geben:
ein 'aus' führt von 1g auf 0ng, ein anderes 'aus' von 2g auf 1ng, also parallel


----------



## hvboede (8. Feb 2012)

ich habe aus dem Punkt das ein voller Automat 2 mal Kamelle abfeuern kann gefolgert das man den auslösen kann dann nochmal spannen muss und dann nochmal auslöst


----------



## hvboede (8. Feb 2012)

wobei mir auch nicht klar ist muss man das Ding 2mal füllen oder ist das bei einmal füllen schon voll?!


----------



## SlaterB (8. Feb 2012)

> ich habe aus dem Punkt das ein voller Automat 2 mal Kamelle abfeuern kann gefolgert das man den auslösen kann dann nochmal spannen muss und dann nochmal auslöst 

sehe ich auch so, 
und sehe keinen Widerspruch/ Zusammenhang zu meinem Posting, ruhig mehr als einen Satz schreiben 

siehe auch meinen edit in der ersten Antwort

---

edit:
> wobei mir auch nicht klar ist muss man das Ding 2mal füllen oder ist das bei einmal füllen schon voll?! 

wie hast du es denn bisher gebaut?
ich nehme an dass das 2x einzeln zu füllen ist, so habe ich deinen Automaten gelesen, so waren meine Tipps,
damit könnte ich ja falsch liegen, hast du es so gebaut dass es mit einem Füllen, egal ob von 0 oder 1 aus, gleich voll ist?
dann müsste ich meine Anmerkungen sicher überdenken,

was auch immer du haben möchtest, es muss dir nicht unbedingt klar sein wie die Aufgabe gemeint ist,
aber hoffentlich hast du dich für ein Konzept für deine Lösung entschieden, welche?

die immer noch 6 Zustände im Gitter anzuordnen usw. wäre auch in diesem Fall übrigens noch eine gute Idee


----------



## hvboede (8. Feb 2012)

ich hatte füllen bisher immer so verstanden das das zu füllende ding nach einmal füllen voll ist. Und so ist mein Automat auch gedacht gewesen.  Wieso muss mir nicht klar sein wie die Aufgabe gemeint sein soll?


----------



## SlaterB (8. Feb 2012)

wie gesagt Gitter usw. für die 6 Zustände,

um zu deinen Bild unter der neuen Betrachtung zu meckern:
dann ist Zustand 2 anscheinend gespannt und komplett gefüllt, 

davon geht es zu Zustand 3, das kann ja nur 'aus' sein, wieso geht es dann mit Füllen zum Fehler?
von dort sollte (mit nur noch Inhalt 1) Füllen möglich sein, geht dann zu Zustand 5?
Zustand 4 ist ähnlich fraglich hinsichtlich Füllen, auch wenn es dann natürlich nicht zu Zustand 5 geht, 

wenn diese beiden Füllen-Kanten korrigiert sind, mag es vielleicht richtig sein, grob geschaut fällt mir jetzt nicht mehr auf,
aber mit Gitter, Ordnung, strukturiert benannten Zuständen wäre es alles besser lesbar (schon erwähnt?  )


----------



## hvboede (8. Feb 2012)

ja^^ sorry ich hab den echt zu schluderig gemalt aber bei dem füllen habe ich wohl angenommen das füllen heißt "immer 2 einheiten reinpacken" naja danke auf jeden Fall


----------

